# Royal Masonic School For Boys- Aug 2012



## urbexfairy (Aug 24, 2012)

The Royal Masonic School for Boys was an independent school for boys in England. For a time, the buildings housed the United States International University. 
It has been commonly used for films such as Monty Python's The Meaning of Life, Lucky Jim , Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade and numerous TV shows from the 1950s until recently.
They have now been redeveloped as luxury housing. 


























































































































































































And finally me and one of those Headflux's messing around in a cupboard


----------



## aquanuke (Aug 24, 2012)

Looks cool, did you not go to the chapel


----------



## perjury saint (Aug 24, 2012)

*Very nice! *


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 24, 2012)

Great photos.


----------



## Lucky Pants (Aug 24, 2012)

Great report the place looks ace ,thanks .


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 24, 2012)

Wow! What did you do to the first picture? it looks great. I'm not a humungous fan of re-processing but that just works for me!

It looks an epic place to explore, must take a ride down sharpish!


----------



## explorer101 (Aug 24, 2012)

looks like a great snoop, nice!

L x


----------



## Mars Lander (Aug 24, 2012)

Looks a great place to roam about , great shots there, the bloom effect on pik 1 is ace , gives a dreamlike feel to it


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Aug 24, 2012)

I've always liked the look of this place.. Good work.


----------



## Ace247 (Aug 24, 2012)

Great photo's, is there a bit of HDR going on ...


----------



## urbexfairy (Aug 24, 2012)

Well with my crappy £100 camera the pictures need a little life thrown into them 

defo worth a trip


----------



## Miss.Anthrope (Aug 24, 2012)

looks like a good place,nice pics...

The radiator picture looks like an angry face! it reminded me of the 'scary' oven in the basement in home alone...


----------



## Faing (Aug 24, 2012)

WOW thats one angry loking radiator good splore and very good pics.remember it isn't the cost of the camra but eye of the user.


----------



## kehumff (Aug 25, 2012)

The radiator picture looks like an angry face! it reminded me of the 'scary' oven in the basement in home alone...[/QUOTE]

I was thinking the exact same thing, great report and pics.


----------



## kehumff (Aug 25, 2012)

farmer_chelsey said:


> The radiator picture looks like an angry face! it reminded me of the 'scary' oven in the basement in home alone...


I thought the exact same thing, great pics and report.


----------



## kehumff (Aug 25, 2012)

oh i buggered up that reply , trying to be a smart ass......ah well it is 00:47 time for bed i think


----------



## Dark Descent (Aug 25, 2012)

Wow, Love that first photo


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Aug 25, 2012)

So, it's already been converted into luxury flats, or it's about to be?


----------



## random factory (Sep 5, 2012)

Some stunning pics there. Thanks for sharing


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Oct 8, 2012)

luvly set of varied images, very nice

How long ago were they taken, i only ask as i think u said that they have been converted into flats???

Be happy if they are flats atleast they gota new life and not flattened....ok no more explorin but they've been saved 

thanks for sharin folks


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Oct 8, 2012)

ohhh i did like this place i must admit..your pics are crackin..love the radiator shot. youve got a great lil set of pics there, thankyou for sharing them with us..top one girl!


----------



## mrtoby (Oct 8, 2012)

good stuff


----------



## alex76 (Oct 8, 2012)

we went to have a look at this place on sat got on the grounds but seams the works have developed more since i see photos on here so could only access a few gutted buildings round the back and was not worth getting my camera out and im to old from legging it from secca these days and early in the morning.. but cracking shots urbexfairy


----------



## vmlopes (Oct 8, 2012)

alex76 said:


> we went to have a look at this place on sat got on the grounds but seams the works have developed more since i see photos on here so could only access a few gutted buildings round the back and was not worth getting my camera out and im to old from legging it from secca these days and early in the morning.. but cracking shots urbexfairy



Are u sure? I went here less than a week ago and nothing has changed from the photos..........not much in the way of building going on either


----------



## alex76 (Oct 8, 2012)

vmlopes said:


> Are u sure? I went here less than a week ago and nothing has changed from the photos..........not much in the way of building going on either



I must of gone wrong somewhere then did not want to venture to far with secca and all


----------



## trancer (Oct 8, 2012)

great pictures thread just surpose its been turn into faceless flats now what a shame


----------

